# Shipping of movies



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Anybody else having problems getting there movies? I have had netflix since the first of feb. I have basicly been getting a movie on wednesday, sending it back thursday and receiving another one on saturday, then sending that one back monday. 

My last 4 movies have not showed up on this schedule. One of them never made it to my address but took a six day trip though the mail and returned to netflix. I can understand that one getting stuck in the machines but the other 3 missing there times is funny when the last 3 months its been rock solid.

So anybody else having problems?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No shipping problems _ever_ -- streaming only through Roku. -_-


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Nick said:


> No shipping problems _ever_ -- streaming only through Roku. -_-


and by chance how lucky have you been on getting anything brand new though streaming lol


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Christopher Gould said:


> and by chance how lucky have you been on getting anything brand new though streaming lol -_-


I couldn't care less about watching newly released films. Any movie I haven't seen before is new to me. Frankly, I see no difference between 30, 60 or 90 days, or even longer following a release [lol]

I am a mature, patient man, not a slave to the movie industry. I watch what I want to when it is available.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

No delivery problems here. I've always had a very quick turn around.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

No Problems here, if anything Netflix has been outstanding on delivery via mail. I have the 2 DVD's at a time package and on a few occasions when the didn't have my DVD in my area they sent numbers 2 and 3 in my queue and then sent the 1st from another part of the country so I have had 3 at a time at no extra cost.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> No Problems here, if anything Netflix has been outstanding on delivery via mail. I have the 2 DVD's at a time package and on a few occasions when the didn't have my DVD in my area they sent numbers 2 and 3 in my queue and then sent the 1st from another part of the country so I have had 3 at a time at no extra cost.


i have a 1 out at a time and they have done that for me too. sent me a dr who from FL and didnt count it against me as my 1 out. i dont beleive its netflix they are sending them out at the same time as always. i beleive its my local post office that the weak link in the chain. just dont know how you can fix that.


----------

